# Problematik nutzbare Menge des Videospeichers der GTX 970



## Threshold (25. Januar 2015)

Hallo Caseking.

Ich habe da mal eine Frage bezüglich der Thematik um den Videospeicher der Nvidia GeForce GTX 970.
VRAM bei GTX 970: Nvidia klärt über 3,5-GiB-Problem auf (Update)

Wie seht ihr das mit Reklamation bezüglich des Videospeichers da die gesamte Menge von 4GB ja nicht nutzbar ist?
VRAM bei GTX 970: Kommt jetzt eine Welle von Rückläufern auf die Händler zu?


*UPDATE von Caseking-Mike:*

Bitte unser Statement hier beachten - Kulanz-Rücknahme noch bis 20. Februar 2015.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...rs-der-gtx-970-a-post7155332.html#post7155332


----------



## Caseking-Nils (26. Januar 2015)

Hallo alle zusammen, 


wir werden sehr bald ein vollständiges Update von NVIDIA erhalten – stay tuned!


Gruß
Nils


----------



## Threshold (26. Januar 2015)

Danke dir. Halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden wie es aussieht.


----------



## Whitebeard47 (26. Januar 2015)

Guten Tag,

Vielen dank Caseking, ich würde auch gerne erfahren wie das ist.
Könnte man deswegen sein Geld zurück fordern oder was anderes bei Ihnen dafür kaufen?
Z. B meine GTX 970 die ich bei ihnen gekauft habe  gegen eine GTX 980 + Geld (Aufpreis) eintauschen oder eine 290 X Kaufen, würde so etwas auch gehen?
Weil ich bin recht unzufrieden durch diesen Bericht das nur 3,5 GB effektiv genutzt werden können bei der 970.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (27. Januar 2015)

Whitebeard47 schrieb:


> Weil ich bin recht unzufrieden durch diesen Bericht das nur 3,5 GB effektiv genutzt werden können bei der 970.



nicht zu vergessen die effektiv geringere Bandbreite und geringere Anzahl an ROP`s


----------



## uka (27. Januar 2015)

Schlicht und ergreifend fehlt vor allem eins - der L2 Cache, der nicht den beworbenen Spezifikationen entspricht (VRAM wäre ja nicht das Problem, denn es gibt 4GB VRAM wenn auch nicht voll angebunden (hier könnte man vielleicht auch noch auf die Anbindung gehen, die bei den 0,5GB nicht der Vorgabe entspricht) // bei einem defekt der letzten 0,5GB VRAM wäre es halt ein Garantiefall). Die Gewährleistung greift hier (L2 Cache und dadurch auch die ROP'S) - zuerst natürlich muss dann der Verkäufer das Recht haben den Mangel zu beseitigen ... aber das ist ja kaum möglich denke ich. Dann kommt halt Rücktrittsrecht, Minderung usw...


----------



## Caseking-Mike (27. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

die in den Medien aktuell rege diskutierte Speicherbandbreitenlimitierung und andere Details von NVIDIAs GeForce GTX 970 Grafikkarten und deren eventuelle Leistungsauswirkung hat viele Käufer und Interessenten der betroffenen Grafikkarten dazu animiert, uns aus verschiedenen Gründen zu kontaktieren.

NVIDIA selbst hat bereits eine offizielle Stellungnahme zu dieser Thematik angekündigt und wird sich demzufolge wohl bald umfassend dazu äußern. Wir möchten hier deshalb zunächst nur auf die uns als Händler betreffende Seite eingehen und bitten unsere Kunden darum, die entsprechende Geduld zu zeigen und die offizielle Verlautbarung des Herstellers abzuwarten.

Caseking hat als Verkäufer der betreffenden Ware zunächst zu keinem Zeitpunkt konkrete Angaben zur Speicherbandbreite, ROPs oder L2-Cache-Ausstattung in den technischen Details oder Produkttexten der NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 Grafikkarten gemacht und lediglich die jeweiligen (und nach wie vor korrekten) Herstellerangaben zum VRAM-Takt und der generellen Speichermenge verwendet.

Davon abgesehen, konstituiert sich gemäß § 434 BGB ein zur Gewährleistungsabwicklung über den Händler/Importeur berechtigender Sachmangel durch eine von der Erwartung des Käufers abweichende Beschaffenheit des Produktes aufgrund von Werbung bzw. Aussagen des Herstellers/Verkäufers zu den Produkteigenschaften, „es sei denn, dass der Verkäufer die Äußerung nicht kannte und auch nicht kennen musste“ (§ 434 BGB, Abs. 1).

Selbstverständlich hatte Caseking, genau wie auch sämtliche Journalisten, bis zum 26. Januar 2015 keinerlei Kenntnisse über derartige technische Details zur Speicheranbindung, ROPs oder L2-Cache der Chips. Der Verkäufer einer Ware haftet also nicht für die Werbeangaben von Dritten und kann nicht für eventuelle Schadenersatzansprüche herangezogen werden, da wir bei der Erstellung unserer Produkttexte stets die nötige „verkehrsübliche Sorgfalt“ haben walten lassen.

Wer unsere Produkttexte kennt, der weiß, dass gerade wir bei Caseking konstant deutlich mehr Arbeit und Liebe zum Detail in unsere Produktinformationen einfließen lassen als jeder andere Händler, jedoch uns gänzlich unbekannte Fakten und Vermutungen auch nicht erwähnen können. Wir werden selbstverständlich jegliche Informationen für alle betroffenen Kunden unverzüglich veröffentlichen, sobald sie uns vorliegen!

Liebe Grüße,
Euer Caseking-Team


----------



## stockduck (27. Januar 2015)

Schön, dass ihr hier auch vorhanden seid. Hab ich nicht mal gewusst, bis dato 

Hab als Ösi ausnahmsweise die Karte bei euch gekauft, da ihr die einzigen gewesen seid die die MSI liefern konnte


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Januar 2015)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen, konstituiert sich gemäß § 434 BGB ein zur Gewährleistungsabwicklung über den Händler/Importeur berechtigender Sachmangel durch eine von der Erwartung des Käufers abweichende Beschaffenheit des Produktes aufgrund von Werbung bzw. Aussagen des Herstellers/Verkäufers zu den Produkteigenschaften, „es sei denn, dass der Verkäufer die Äußerung nicht kannte und auch nicht kennen musste“ (§ 434 BGB, Abs. 1).
> 
> Selbstverständlich hatte Caseking, genau wie auch sämtliche Journalisten, bis zum 26. Januar 2015 keinerlei Kenntnisse über derartige technische Details zur Speicheranbindung, ROPs oder L2-Cache der Chips.



Oh oh oh. Da solltet ihr aber noch einmal ein Blick in das Gesetzbuch bzw. entsprechende Kommentare werfen. Da habt ihr etwas falsch verstanden. „es sei denn, dass der Verkäufer die Äußerung nicht kannte und auch nicht kennen musste“ bezieht sich nicht auf die falschen technischen Spezifikationen, sondern auf die Äußerung an sich, dass die GTX 970 64 ROPs und 2 MiByte L2-Cache haben soll. Es kommt nach dem Wortlaut nur auf die Kenntnis der Äußerung, nicht auf deren Unrichtigkeit an. Gerne nachzulesen in Prütting/Wegen/Weinreich, BGB-Kommentar, 12. Auflage § 434 Rz. 60.

Im Übrigen ist von euch nachzuweisen. dass kein Verschulden auf eurer Seite liegt (nicht kennen müssen). Mit der verkehrsüblichen Sorgfalt (wie sieht die denn genau aus?) ist es da nicht getan, wenn man sich selbst als spezialisierter Hardware-Händler ausgibt. 

Ich würde gerne wissen, woher eure Interpretation des Gesetztextes stammt.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (27. Januar 2015)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> bezieht sich nicht auf die falschen technischen Spezifikationen, sondern auf die Äußerung an sich, dass die GTX 970 64 ROPs und 2 MiByte L2-Cache haben soll.



Eine Äußerung, die wir zu keiner Zeit irgendwo selber erwähnt haben. Was der Hersteller an Informationen eigenständig verbreitet geht uns damit nichts an. Andere Händler nennen gerade Mal den Titel des Produktes und geben nicht einmal technische Details an, sondern nur "Keine Beschreibung vorhanden". Wir haben alle Angaben nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen von den jeweiligen Grafikkartenherstellern übernommen, sind jedoch nachweislich niemals auf die jetzt in Frage gestellten Details eingegangen. Darüber hinaus bezweifel ich, dass man derart spezifische Details eines Mikroprozessors als deutscher Händler überhaupt angeben müsste, wenn sie ja nicht einmal Journalisten usw. bekannt sind.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2015)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich hatte Caseking, genau wie auch sämtliche Journalisten, bis zum 26. Januar 2015 keinerlei Kenntnisse über derartige technische Details zur Speicheranbindung, ROPs oder L2-Cache der Chips. Der Verkäufer einer Ware haftet also nicht für die Werbeangaben von Dritten und kann nicht für eventuelle Schadenersatzansprüche herangezogen werden, da wir bei der Erstellung unserer Produkttexte stets die nötige „verkehrsübliche Sorgfalt“ haben walten lassen.



Das ist ja das größere Problem.
Die diffuse Informationspolitik von Seiten Nvidias hat dazu geführt, dass es nun so ist wie es ist:
Undurchsichtigkeit und eine allgemeine Verunsicherung.
Dass ihr dafür nichts könnt, ist klar. Aber ihr verkauft die Karten nun mal. Wer sich also von Nvidia getäuscht fühlt und deswegen seine Karte umtauschen oder zurückgeben möchte, hat meiner Meinung nach absolut ein Recht darauf.
Es liegt dann an euch wie ihr Nvidia in Regress nehmt, denn die haben das verursacht und müssen dafür zur Verantwortung gezogen werden. Nicht der Kunde.


----------



## DeaD-A1m (27. Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Präsenz hier erstmal.
Trotzdem würde ich es sehr gut finden, wenn man den "hintergangenen" Kunden eine Alternative anbieten würde. Ich persönlich hätte auch nichts dagegen, meine 970 zurückzugeben und mir anstelle eine 980 gegen Aufpreis zuzulegen.
Es wäre wirklich super, wenn ihr das irgendwie anbieten könntet für die paar Interessenten, die wechseln möchten.

LG


----------



## Pokerclock (27. Januar 2015)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Eine Äußerung, die wir zu keiner Zeit irgendwo selber erwähnt haben. Was der Hersteller an Informationen eigenständig verbreitet geht uns damit nichts an.



Das ist leider etwas zu kurz gegriffen. Als Händler seid ihr verpflichtet euch über fremde Werbung (des Herstellers) hinsichtlich eigener verkaufter Produkte zu informieren [Siehe auch Brox/Walker, Besonderes Schuldrecht, § 4 Rz. 19]. Natürlich nur in einem soweit möglichen und zumutbaren Rahmen. Was jetzt zumutbar ist, sei mal dahingestellt. Da habt ihr ja jedes Recht dazu euch einfach pauschal auf eine verkehrsübliche Sorgfalt zu berufen. Dann muss das aber auch handfest näher erläutert werden, was darunter zu verstehen ist.



Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus bezweifel ich, dass man derart spezifische Details eines Mikroprozessors als deutscher Händler überhaupt angeben müsste, *wenn sie ja nicht einmal Journalisten usw. bekannt sind.*



Auch hier kann ich nur auf den Wortlaut des Gesetzestextes verweisen. "Äußerungen nicht kannte oder kennen musste" In diesem Zusammenhang spielt es gar keine Rolle, ob ihr das angegeben habt oder nicht. Ihr müsst nur nachweisen, dass ihr die Äußerungen (nicht deren Unrichtigkeit!) nicht kanntet oder nicht kennen musstet. Ist doch erst einmal gut für euch, dass ihr das nicht angegeben habt. Jetzt muss aber der zweite Schritt kommen und auch die Kenntnis bzw. das Kennenmüssen negativ beurteilt werden. Dann seid ihr aus dem Schneider. 

Zum von mir fettmarkierten Teil. Bitte keine Missverständnisse am Leben erhalten. Das Gesetz zielt nicht auf die Kenntnis der Unrichtigkeit einer Äußerung ab, sondern auf die Äußerung an sich. Und die war bis zum 26.1 "GTX 970 hat 64 ROPs und 2 MiByte L2-Cache". Ihr müsst einfach nur nachweisen, dass ihr diese Aussage nicht kanntet und auch nicht kennen musstet. 

Bei Bedarf können wir persönlich darüber per PN oder E-Mail weiter diskutieren. Kann vielleicht nicht schaden, wenn man sich mal auf fachlicher Ebene mit den Verantwortlichen in Sachen Rechtsfragen austauscht und ein paar Besonderheiten im Unternehmen berücksichtigt.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2015)

Die breite Masse wird mit Sicherheit nicht tauschen weils auch nur wenige Szenarien gibt wo das zum Tragen kommt.
Nur hat eben Nvidia die Kunden mit fehlender Information einfach ein "schlechteres" Produkt "angedreht".
Daher fände ich es nur fair wenn Caseking bei Anfrage die Karte tauscht bzw. gegen Aufpreis eine 980 ausgibt.

Caseking kann ja die Karten sammeln und die später Nvidia um die Ohren schlagen.


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (27. Januar 2015)

Auch wenn ich selbst nicht betroffen bin, aber aus reiner Neugier als Kaufmann:

Unerheblich der einwandfreien Übernahme von Produktbeschreibungen von Nvidia und sorgfältiger Prüfung eurerseits, ist hier ein Sachmangel vorhanden, welcher durch Nvidia bereits zugegeben wurde. Selbst wenn dieses "Geständnis" der fehlerhaften "Kommunikation" nicht vorhanden wäre, der Fehler/Mangel aber aufgezeigt werden kann (was die ganze Sache ja erst ins Rollen gebracht hat), ist mir völlig schleierhaft warum euer Kunde auf eine offizielle Verlautbarung seitens Nvidia zu warten hat.
Ihr als Verkäufer seid in der Beweispflicht den Sachmangel zu widerlegen und auch als Vertragspartner mit dem Käufer der Gewährleistungspflichtige. Dieser Mangel ist aktuell nicht widerlegbar, insbesondere durch die Bestätigung Nvidias. 

Möchte der Kunde nun das Produkt zurückgeben, da eine Nachbesserung hier nicht erbracht werden kann, so müsst ihr dies als Händler gemäß Gewährleistungspflicht zurücknehmen, einen "Schadenersatz" in Form von rückwirkender Preisminderung/Teilgutschrift oder ein gleichwertiges Produkt als Ausgleich anbieten um der Möglichkeit der Nachbesserung genüge zu tun (abhängig davon ob der Kunde dieses Angebot annimmt oder nicht). Ich verstehe auch nicht warum hier das BGB herangezogen wird, wo doch das HGB (in diesem Handelsgeschäft auch vorrangig, das BGB greift erst wenn kein anwendbarer Paragraph im HGB anwendbar ist und meistens auch ein Handelsgeschäft zwischen Privatleuten stattfindet) ganz klar die Rechte und Pflichten beider Vertragsparteien regelt.

Die Klärung jeder weiteren Gewährleistungs-, Haftungs- und Schadenersatzansprüche habt ihr als Händler mit Nvidia bzw. deren Vertriebspartner (die euch beliefern) zu klären. 
Sollte man hier dem Kunden die Rücknahme oder eine adäquate Nachbesserung in Form von Austausch mit einem gleichwertigen Produkt verweigern, würdet ihr allem zuwiderstreben was ich als Kaufmann gelernt und in der Praxis erlebt/durchgeführt habe.

Bitte klärt mich auf. Ich empfinde die Sachlage zur Zeit mehr als eindeutig.


----------



## Whitebeard47 (27. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht kann man sich halt einigen das man sein Geld wiederbekommt oder halt wie gesagt eine andere Grafikkarte sich aussuchen kann mit oder ohne Aufpreis.
Weil ich hab echt keine lust mein Anwalt deswegen einzuschalten, weil man kann sich ja auch so einigen. = )

Mfg


----------



## JimSim3 (27. Januar 2015)

Ich finde es erstmal sehr löblich das ihr euch hier zu diesem Sachverhalt äußert!

Eure Argumentation kann ich jedoch ebenfalls nicht nachvollziehen. Meiner Meinung nach geht diese Argumentation gegen alles, was ich jemals in der Praxis erlebt und im Studium gelernt habe.

Der Sachmangel ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Die normale, mir bekannte Kette wäre: Kunde macht euch gegenüber den Sachmangel geltend. Entweder wird der Sachmangel ausgebessert oder wenn nicht möglich, so wie in diesem Fall, gibt es eine Entschädigung / Austausch gegen ein äquivalentes Produkt / Rücktritt vom Kauf. Der so entstandene Schaden kann von euch wieder gegenüber eurem Zulieferer geltend gemacht werden... etc. Ich habe noch nie davon gehört das man selbst mit der Produkteigenschaft geworben haben muss. Was zählt sind die Produkteigenschaft, und die sind klar definiert, wenn auch nur indirekt von euch. Der Produktname der das Produkt eindeutig definiert reicht hier bereits, die Produktinformationen sind somit für jeden klar ersichtlich.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (27. Januar 2015)

Was bei dieser Sache schlussendlich passieren wird, ist noch nicht geklärt, es ist nichts entschieden und nichts ausgeschlossen. Wenn wir handeln, dann natürlich nur in direkter Absprache mit NVIDIA. Aktuell erreichen uns sehr viele Forderungen, teilweise werden kostenlose Bildschirme oder ähnliches als Entschädigung gefordert ^^ und das ist schlicht absurd. Wir verbleiben deshalb dabei, dass wir auf die hier erwartete Reaktion von NVIDIA warten. Dort läuft es sicher im Moment ziemlich rund und daher wird es etwas dauern, bis entschieden wurde, was hier zu machen ist. In diesem Sinne bitte ich erneut alle Forenteilnehmer um die entsprechende Geduld, denn stetiger Druck und immer neue Forderungen werden hier nichts beschleunigen.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## SEK-Medic (27. Januar 2015)

absolut verständlich  hier bekommt man ja schon teilweise einen Vorgeschmack auf die Forderungen von einigen  (ich selbst empfinde die Upgrade-Variante auf eine GTX 980 gegen Aufpreis aber als durchaus praktikabel)...dennoch würde ich diese absurden Mails gerne mal lesen


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (27. Januar 2015)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Was bei dieser Sache schlussendlich passieren wird, ist noch nicht geklärt, es ist nichts entschieden und nichts ausgeschlossen. Wenn wir handeln, dann natürlich nur in direkter Absprache mit NVIDIA. Aktuell erreichen uns sehr viele Forderungen,* teilweise werden kostenlose Bildschirme oder ähnliches als Entschädigung gefordert *^^ und das ist schlicht absurd. Wir verbleiben deshalb dabei, dass wir auf die hier erwartete Reaktion von NVIDIA warten. Dort läuft es sicher im Moment ziemlich rund und daher wird es etwas dauern, bis entschieden wurde, was hier zu machen ist. In diesem Sinne bitte ich erneut alle Forenteilnehmer um die entsprechende Geduld, denn stetiger Druck und immer neue Forderungen werden hier nichts beschleunigen.
> 
> Liebe Grüße,
> Mike



Solche Ausgleichsforderungen sind natürlich völlig überzogen und richtig frech. Da würde ich genauso jemanden aus dem Laden jagen. Aber nur aus dem Grund: Wie es in den Wald hineinschallt, so schallt es hinaus.

Wenn jedoch die reine Rücknahme gefordert wird dürft ihr das nicht verweigern. Egal welche Absprache ihr mit Nvidia treffen werdet. Hinter diesem Vorwand dürft ihr euch aber nicht verstecken, denn das sind eure eigenen Regressansprüche gegenüber Nvidia. Der Kunde hat damit nichts zu tun.

Da du hierzu aber nie konkret wirst vermute ich dass ihr auch das nicht tut?


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2015)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> teilweise werden kostenlose Bildschirme oder ähnliches als Entschädigung gefordert ^^ und das ist schlicht absurd.



Das sehr lustig. 
Interessant sind wohl die Kunden die ihre 970 zurück geben wollen und gegen Aufpreis eine 980 nehmen oder im Preisausgleich eine R9 290.

Wie immer wird im Einzelfall entschieden. 

Haltet uns auf dem Laufenden wie es aussieht.
 Auf jeden Fall kann sich Nvidia aber sehr warm anziehen und wenn AMD schlau ist, werfen sie gleich nächste Woche die 300er Serie auf den Markt.


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (27. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall kann sich Nvidia aber sehr warm anziehen und wenn AMD schlau ist, werfen sie gleich nächste Woche die 300er Serie auf den Markt.



Interessanter Einwand. Habe eben auf Gamestar einen Beitrag über die ersten Onlinelistungen der 380x gelesen. Vielleicht passiert das ja schneller als gedacht  Das wäre doch mal n Kracher


----------



## Whitebeard47 (27. Januar 2015)

Wie ich gelesen habe nehmen einige Händler die Karte zurück.

Cyberport nimmt die Karten zurück Nvidia bestätigt limitierten Speicher der GeForce GTX 970 - Seite 51 - ComputerBase Forum
notebooksbilliger auch Nvidia bestätigt limitierten Speicher der GeForce GTX 970 - Seite 59 - ComputerBase Forum
Würde mich freuen wenn Caseking das gleiche tun würde.

Mfg


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2015)

Eben. Umtauschen oder Zeitwert oder sowas in der Richtung.

Ein gratis Monitor muss nicht sein. 
Aber vielleicht eine extra Tüte Gummibärchen?


----------



## borni (27. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das sehr lustig.
> Interessant sind wohl die Kunden die ihre 970 zurück geben wollen und gegen Aufpreis eine 980 nehmen oder im Preisausgleich eine R9 290.



Die jetzt plötzlich schneller ist als eine 970? Oder jetzt plötzlich sparsamer ist als eine 970?



Threshold schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall kann sich Nvidia aber sehr warm anziehen und wenn AMD schlau ist, werfen sie gleich nächste Woche die 300er Serie auf den Markt.



Ja, Karten der 300er Serie hat AMD ja auch schon seit Jahren Türmeweise auf Halde liegen für den Fall das nvidia mal Fehlerhafte Spezifikationen auf einen Karton gedruckt hat. 3

Fakt ist aber, gibt es viele Rückläufer und die Karte fällt vielleicht nochmals im Preis, sollte man zuschlagen.
Die 970 bietet jetzt schon ein extrem gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis und wenn sie nochmal günstiger wird ist es fast schon ein Pflichtlauf.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2015)

borni schrieb:


> Die jetzt plötzlich schneller ist als eine 970? Oder jetzt plötzlich sparsamer ist als eine 970?



Es geht um Alternativen. Wer keine 970 will muss entweder zuzahlen für eine 980 oder eine AMD nehmen. Ist doch ganz einfach.


----------



## borni (27. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht um Alternativen. Wer keine 970 will muss entweder zuzahlen für eine 980 oder eine AMD nehmen. Ist doch ganz einfach.



Ich versteh dich schon. Aber die 970 erbringt ja noch immer die Leistung die PCGH hier gebencht hat. Gerade die Leute aus diesem Forum haben sich die Karte auf Grundlage dieser Tests gekauft. Und die Karte ist noch genauso schnell wie sie es eh und je war. 
Ich würde da jetzt erstmal ein paar Tage die Füsse still halten und warten was da von offizieller Seite für ein Statement kommt. Ist ja nicht so das die Karte auf einmal nutzlos ist.
Und dann kann man immer noch überlegen ob man jetzt Plötzlich von der Leistung der Karte (die sich ja nicht verändert hat) enttäuscht ist und sich nach was neuem umsehen.
Dann sollte man aber in letzter Konsequenz auch von nvidia Abstand nehmen und kein 980 kaufen. Da bleibt dann nur AMD wenn man eine ähnlich Leistungsstarke Karte will.
Und man sollte Hoffen das AMD nicht auch so einen Fehler irgendwo gemacht hat und das demnächst kund tut. Dann muss man nämlich mit Intel GPU`s vorlieb nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2015)

Natürlich ist die 970 gut und das Szenario dass du den Vram zum Überlaufen kriegst musst du erst mal schaffen.
Darum geht es doch aber gar nicht.
Es geht darum dass Nvidia nicht ehrlich war und diese Information nicht freiwillig beim Release herausgerückt hat. Dann hätte niemand gemeckert.
Doch sie kommen erst damit raus als es ans Tageslicht kommt -- so nach dem Motto dass sie beim Bescheißen erwischt worden sind -- und das ist der eigentliche Knackpunkt.
Daher kann ich die Leute durchaus verstehen die mit der Informationspolitik nicht einverstanden sind und das Produkt zurück geben wollen.
die Alternativen habe ich ja schon genannt.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (27. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

wir möchten uns dafür entschuldigen, dass die Klärung des Sachverhaltes etwas Zeit in Anspruch genommen hat. Obwohl wir nach wie vor auf eine offizielle Reaktion von NVIDIA zu der GTX 970 Problematik warten, akzeptiert Caseking ab sofort die Rücknahme sämtlicher bei uns gekaufter GTX 970 Grafikkarten und wir erstatten nach einer Funktionsprüfung den Kaufpreis in voller Höhe zurück. 

Wer diese Möglichkeit schon vor NVIDIAs offiziellem Angebot an alle GTX-970-Käufer in Anspruch nehmen möchte, kann dazu unser Reklamationsformular nutzen. Die von NVIDIA angekündigte Lösung wird für morgen erwartet und wir empfehlen diese abzuwarten und dann die für euch beste Option zu wählen.

Zum Caseking-Reklamationsformular:
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Reklamation:_:55.html

Das Caseking-Team

*edit: Formular-Link getauscht


----------



## borni (27. Januar 2015)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wir möchten uns dafür entschuldigen, dass die Klärung des Sachverhaltes etwas Zeit in Anspruch genommen hat. Obwohl wir nach wie vor auf eine offizielle Reaktion von NVIDIA zu der GTX 970 Problematik warten, akzeptiert Caseking ab sofort die Rücknahme sämtlicher bei uns gekaufter GTX 970 Grafikkarten und wir erstatten nach einer Funktionsprüfung den Kaufpreis in voller Höhe zurück.
> 
> ...



Da würde ich jedem Besitzer der sie zurück schicken will empfehlen noch abzuwarten!


----------



## uka (27. Januar 2015)

Hm also ich weiß nicht was Ihr (CaseKing) da mit Nvidia absprechen wollt, was die Kunden betrifft. Gegenüber dem Kunden seit Ihr es die in Deutschland dafür grade stehen. Ich habe gestern eine Mail an Euch geschickt und heute die Forenpost #7 als Standardantwort bekommen - ist natürlich nicht ausreichend und schlicht auch nicht korrekt.  

Habe so euch noch mal geantwortet - mal schauen wie es weitergeht .



Whitebeard47 schrieb:


> Wie ich gelesen habe nehmen einige Händler die Karte zurück.
> 
> Cyberport nimmt die Karten zurück Nvidia bestätigt limitierten Speicher der GeForce GTX 970 - Seite 51 - ComputerBase Forum
> notebooksbilliger auch Nvidia bestätigt limitierten Speicher der GeForce GTX 970 - Seite 59 - ComputerBase Forum
> ...


Was anderes wird auch nen Gericht nicht entscheiden, ist ja nun mal - ein mittlerweile vom Hersteller bestätigter - Sachmangel. Inwiefern es von den Verkäufern/Importeuren Regress-Forderungen an den Hersteller gibt, ist ja für den Kunden des Verkäufers komplett belanglos.

Edit:


Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wir möchten uns dafür entschuldigen, dass die Klärung des Sachverhaltes etwas Zeit in Anspruch genommen hat. Obwohl wir nach wie vor auf eine offizielle Reaktion von NVIDIA zu der GTX 970 Problematik warten, akzeptiert Caseking ab sofort die Rücknahme sämtlicher bei uns gekaufter GTX 970 Grafikkarten und wir erstatten nach einer Funktionsprüfung den Kaufpreis in voller Höhe zurück.
> 
> ...


Sehe grade ich war etwas langsam - na das ist doch was .


----------



## Caseking-Mike (27. Januar 2015)

@uka: Bitte lies meinen letzten Post, danke! ^^


----------



## Dynamitarde (27. Januar 2015)

Dann gibt es ja bald sehr gute gebrauchte GTX970 zu kaufen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2015)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wir möchten uns dafür entschuldigen, dass die Klärung des Sachverhaltes etwas Zeit in Anspruch genommen hat. Obwohl wir nach wie vor auf eine offizielle Reaktion von NVIDIA zu der GTX 970 Problematik warten, akzeptiert Caseking ab sofort die Rücknahme sämtlicher bei uns gekaufter GTX 970 Grafikkarten und wir erstatten nach einer Funktionsprüfung den Kaufpreis in voller Höhe zurück.
> 
> ...



Das hört sich sehr gut an.
In bin natürlich neugierig was Nvidia sagt und denke dass die Leute die austauschen wollen sicher ebenso abwarten werden.
Aber schön, dass ihr auf der Seite der Kunden seid.


----------



## flo27 (27. Januar 2015)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wir möchten uns dafür entschuldigen, dass die Klärung des Sachverhaltes etwas Zeit in Anspruch genommen hat. Obwohl wir nach wie vor auf eine offizielle Reaktion von NVIDIA zu der GTX 970 Problematik warten, akzeptiert Caseking ab sofort die Rücknahme sämtlicher bei uns gekaufter GTX 970 Grafikkarten und wir erstatten nach einer Funktionsprüfung den Kaufpreis in voller Höhe zurück.
> 
> ...



Das hört sich gut an
ich werde auch warten was es morgen für eine Lösung gibt


----------



## Cheroon (27. Januar 2015)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wir möchten uns dafür entschuldigen, dass die Klärung des Sachverhaltes etwas Zeit in Anspruch genommen hat. Obwohl wir nach wie vor auf eine offizielle Reaktion von NVIDIA zu der GTX 970 Problematik warten, akzeptiert Caseking ab sofort die Rücknahme sämtlicher bei uns gekaufter GTX 970 Grafikkarten und wir erstatten nach einer Funktionsprüfung den Kaufpreis in voller Höhe zurück.
> 
> ...



Echt jetzt ? Ihr nehmt die zurück? Meine güte was man nicht alles macht damit ein paar kunden zufrieden sind. Das ist doch ein absolut absurdes kleines Problem. Ich hoffe ihr bringt die gutschrift auf euer guthabenkonto beim kunden damit er wenigstens die neue karte auch bei euch kauft. Ihr habt ja genug aufwand damit.

Hat sich eigentlich mal einer überlegt auf welche karte man jetzt umsteigen soll wenn AMD keine option ist und man nicht ubedingt 200€ drauflegen will für eine gtx 980? Nicht jeder hat eine alte ersatzkarte rumliegen.


----------



## cl55amg (27. Januar 2015)

Cheroon schrieb:


> Echt jetzt ? Ihr nehmt die zurück? Meine güte was man nicht alles macht damit ein paar kunden zufrieden sind. Das ist doch ein absolut absurdes kleines Problem.



Ich glaube du hast den Knall noch nicht gehört? Dein Post ist einfach nur Spam...


----------



## Ruptet (27. Januar 2015)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Dann gibt es ja bald sehr gute gebrauchte GTX970 zu kaufen.



Gleicher Gedanke, ein haufen 970er für 200-250€, da lohnt sich ja sogar tripple wenn man schon eine hat


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Gleicher Gedanke, ein haufen 970er für 200-250€, da lohnt sich ja sogar tripple wenn man schon eine hat



Also schnell die GTX 970 zurück geben. Knete einsacken. Ein paar wochen warten und dann zwei 970er abgreifen ohne mehr auszugeben.


----------



## Cheroon (27. Januar 2015)

cl55amg schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast den Knall noch nicht gehört? Dein Post ist einfach nur Spam...



Du kannst gut die Fakten von Spam unterscheiden. Offensichtlich ja nicht so ...


----------



## Nuallan (27. Januar 2015)

Ich würde noch warten. Tippe immer noch auf ein besseres Angebot von Nvidia, bis hoch zum Tausch mit einer 980. 
Bei allen anderen Lösungen würde man in dieser Situation zu viele Kunden an AMD verlieren. Bin mal echt gespannt was die sich einfallen lassen.



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Dann gibt es ja bald sehr gute gebrauchte GTX970 zu kaufen.



Und die werden natürlich bei vielen Shops wieder als Neuware verkauft. Yeah.


----------



## uka (27. Januar 2015)

Cheroon schrieb:


> Du kannst gut die Fakten von Spam unterscheiden. Offensichtlich ja nicht so ...


Selbiges gilt für dich - Sachmangel = Gewährleistung. 

Ich für meinen Teil schicke die 970 zurück und werde dann (wieder bei CK) eine 980 holen  (davon ausgehend das von Nvidia morgen nix gutes kommt).


----------



## Cheroon (27. Januar 2015)

Ich sehe keinen sachmangel da ich keine probleme habe. Werde einen teufel tun und diese top karte zurücksenden. Die bleibt schön drin, vielleicht kaufe ich sogar noch eine zweite günstig für SLI dann. Ich freu mich. Caseking wenn ihr eine günstige MSI abzugeben habt dann, einfach melden


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2015)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Tippe immer noch auf ein besseres Angebot von Nvidia, bis hoch zum Tausch mit einer 980.



Immer diese Tagträumer.


----------



## Ruptet (27. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also schnell die GTX 970 zurück geben. Knete einsacken. Ein paar wochen warten und dann zwei 970er abgreifen ohne mehr auszugeben.




Nein sowas tu ich nicht, mal von abgesehen habe ich für meine evga nur 280€ bezahlt.
Ich mein nur wenn jetzt voll funktionsfähige gebrauchte aufn Markt kommen um 200-250€ lohnts sichs bei dem Preis schon ne zweite zu holen.
Die ganze Welle die hier geschoben wird wegen den "nur" 3,5gb vram sind eh nur sinnlose Panikmache, ich habe bis jetzt noch nie an den 2gb vram gekratzt, also für mich kein Problem.

Ist natürlich offtopic, die geiernden Geier haben hier nichts zu suchen, geht ja schließlich nur um Caseking und deren Kunden hier


----------



## Nuallan (27. Januar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Immer diese Tagträumer.



Wir werden sehen. Immer noch besser für Nvidia als Geld zurück. Denn die meisten Leute würden auf AMD umsattlen. 
Es gibt kein vergleichbares Produkt, außer der 290(X).. Das wäre kurz- und langfristig ein Super-GAU für die kleinen grünen Männchen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2015)

Keine Frage aber Nvidia wird argumentieren dass die meisten User keine Probleme haben werden. womit sie letztendlich recht haben.
Daher werden sie zwar Karten umtauschen wenn erwünscht aber mehr nicht.


----------



## SEK-Medic (27. Januar 2015)

ich warte bis morgen ab und dann entscheide ich...obwohl ich ja nicht daran glaube, dass uns von Nvidia ein umwerfendes "Angebot" bevorsteht. 

Aber gerade für mich als SLI-Nutzer ist die ganze Thematik extrem ärgerlich und freue mich zumindest sehr über das Entgegenkommen von Caseking!  Werde demnach auch den "Ersatz" bei Caseking kaufen.


----------



## Pixy (27. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht packt Caseking jetzt wieder ein paar GTX 780/Ti ins Sortiment, dann hätte man zumindest brauchbare Alternativen. 
Oder Nvidia produziert wieder welche. 

Selbst vor einer GTX 980 ist man vor Spulenfiepen nicht sicher.
Alternativen seitens Nvidia sehe ich nämlich keine.


----------



## BertB (27. Januar 2015)

immer gute erfahrungen gemacht bei caseking 

sehr entgegenkommend, wie sich das hier entwickelt

weiter so


----------



## facehugger (27. Januar 2015)

Ich warte ebenfalls mal die Reaktion von Nvidia ab. Bin schonmal gespannt, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, das da was adäquates im Sinne des Kunden herauskommt... Und jaaa, die Angebote in der Bucht von kaum genutzten/nicht übertakteten und 4K-tauglichen GTX970ern wird in der Tat zunehmen.

Wenn man den Besitzer dann fragt, warum er seine Karte loswerden will, wird wohl die Standardfloskel kommen. Ich bin (weil ich es kann) auf eine GTX980 umgestiegen *oder* ich habe mir 2 Karten gegönnt und jetzt auf einmal und urplötzlich festgestellt, das eine Graka für meine Bedürfnisse vollkommen auslangt...

Gruß


----------



## Ruptet (27. Januar 2015)

Es geht los, Verkäufer ziehen alle Register beim Verkauf ihrer gebrauchten, schlimmer als Nvidia die ganzen Bauern 

"Sapphiere R9 290x günstig 240€
Wie Neu kaum verwendet mit OVP
Besser als GTX 970 oder GTX 980 da bei der AMD wirklich die 4GB Speicher verwendet werden können und nicht wie bei den Nvidia Karten nur 3.2-3.5GB"


----------



## mmayr (27. Januar 2015)

Hallo, liebes Caseking-Support Team!

Hut ab, dass Ihr das macht! Wie lange soll diese Rückgabe-Aktion gültig sein?
Ich habe eine kurze 970, weil ich darauf meinen AquagraFX 670 weiterverwenden konnte. Wenn ich die jetzt zurückschicke, habe ich einen nicht verwendbaren Kühler, weil es keine kurze 980 gibt, oder?
Ich denke, ich werde die Karte behalten und in 2 Jahren wieder aufrüsten.


----------



## Viner-Cent (27. Januar 2015)

Was bin ich froh bei euch gekauft zu haben, werde euch auf jedem Fall Treu bleiben, wenn ich meine zurückschicke, kann mich allerdings noch nicht für eine Alternative entscheiden... 
Ihr werdet eine Reklamation wahrscheinlich nur im näheren Zeitraum akzeptieren nehmen ich an? Könnt ihr eine konkrete Aussage zu dem Zeitraum geben?


----------



## Cheroon (28. Januar 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ich warte ebenfalls mal die Reaktion von Nvidia ab. Bin schonmal gespannt, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, das da was adäquates im Sinne des Kunden herauskommt... Und jaaa, die Angebote in der Bucht von kaum genutzten/nicht übertakteten und 4K-tauglichen GTX970ern wird in der Tat zunehmen.
> 
> Wenn man den Besitzer dann fragt, warum er seine Karte loswerden will, wird wohl die Standardfloskel kommen. Ich bin (weil ich es kann) auf eine GTX980 umgestiegen *oder* ich habe mir 2 Karten gegönnt und jetzt auf einmal und urplötzlich festgestellt, das eine Graka für meine Bedürfnisse vollkommen auslangt...



Ich würde nicht drauf wetten das die karten billiger werden, Nvidia Kunden sind keine AMD Kunden die immer rechthaben wollen und aus jedem scheiß ein theater machen. Die meisten machen garnix, da sich an der Leistung der GTX 970 nicht geändert hat und sieimmernoch eine top karte ist. Ich muss mich auch sehr antrengen um wirklich über 3,5 GB Grafikspeicher zu kommen und das wird sich auch nicht ändern bis die nächste Welle an Nvidia Karten kommt. Warum die Leute eine Karte bei Ebay verkaufen oder nicht ist doch deren Sache, natürlich wird keiner das Vram ding als grun nennen und das ist auch richtig so, schlieslich will man das maximale rausholen. 

Wenn ich meine Karte heute bei Ebay verkaufen würde, würde ich dafür mehr bekommen als wenn ich sie zum Händler zurückschicke da der Preis inzwischen um fast 40€ gestiegen ist und die Karte immernoch verkauft wird wie warme semmeln.



Ruptet schrieb:


> Es geht los, Verkäufer ziehen alle Register beim Verkauf ihrer gebrauchten, schlimmer als Nvidia die ganzen Bauern
> 
> "Sapphiere R9 290x günstig 240€
> Wie Neu kaum verwendet mit OVP
> Besser als GTX 970 oder GTX 980 da bei der AMD wirklich die 4GB Speicher verwendet werden können und nicht wie bei den Nvidia Karten nur 3.2-3.5GB"




Wer wirklich deswegen jetzt auf eine R9 290x umsteigt kann einfach nicht kalkulieren. Für die meisten ist ein Umstieg garnicht möglich da Nvidia Kunden eben Nvidia Kunden sind und keine AMD Kunden werden. Das solltet ihr grade hier im forum schon jahrelang merken. Das einzige was wirklich etwas bringen würde wäre wenn die GTX 980 im Preis sinkt für jeden der eine gtx 970 hat.

Update: Ich sehe grad das diese Frage hier von einem User gestellt wurde der nichtmal eine gtx 970 in seinem pc verbaut hat, finde ich das nun dreist oder nicht ?


----------



## Amigafan (28. Januar 2015)

Sorry - Ihr seht das falsch.

Dieses ist kein Entgegenkommen von Caseking, sondern Ihre Pflicht, da der Artikel GTX 970 nicht die beschriebenen Anforderungen in vollem Umfang erfüllt. 
Damit handelt es sich um einen Sachmangel, der vom GESETZGEBER her als solcher auch so behandelt werden *muß* - nämlich die Rüchnahme des Artikels zum Verkaufspreis (wenn vom Käufer verlangt!).


----------



## s-icon (28. Januar 2015)

Vor dem Rücktritt, hat der VK das Recht auf Nachbesserung  oder die Lieferung einer Mängel freien Sache.
Die Rücknahme kann der Käufer zunächst nicht verlangen.


----------



## SquadLeader (28. Januar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Vor dem Rücktritt, hat der VK das Recht auf Nachbesserung  oder die Lieferung einer Mängel freien Sache.



Das wäre dann eine GTX 980 oder?


----------



## Pokerclock (28. Januar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> Vor dem Rücktritt, hat der VK das Recht auf Nachbesserung  oder die Lieferung einer Mängel freien Sache.
> Die Rücknahme kann der Käufer zunächst nicht verlangen.



In dem Fall ist die Fristsetzung entbehrlich, da Nacherfüllung bzw. Nachbesserung auf Seite des Händlers unmöglich ist (§ 326 Abs. 5 BGB, ivm § 437 Nr.2 BGB). Der Händler kann kaum hingehen und die fehlenden ROPs und den L2-Cache einsetzen.


----------



## s-icon (28. Januar 2015)

Ich weiss ja nicht, inwiefern es möglich  ist, die Bereiche wieder zu aktivieren.
Evtl. sind ja Bereiche nur deaktiviert worden, um einen Abstand zur GTX980 zu haben.

Aber ich denke, am Ende werden alle Händler dem Rücktritt zustimmen.


----------



## Err0r (28. Januar 2015)

*s-icon*

hier hast du was falsch verstanden, die "limitierung" ist hardwareseitig und kann weder per treiber oder bios update behoben werden.


----------



## s-icon (28. Januar 2015)

Ok das ist schade für Nvidia bzw. die Händler.
Aber da hat Nvidia Mist gebaut, mal schauen wie sie reagieren. War das nicht für heute geplant?


----------



## Err0r (28. Januar 2015)

viele reden von morgen, aber wann da genau was kommt, weiß keiner außer nVidia selbst.


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2015)

s-icon schrieb:


> War das nicht für heute geplant?



Denk an die Zeitverschiebung. Wird also erst heute Abend sein oder so.


----------



## Cheroon (28. Januar 2015)

Komisch, wie manche hier gefällt mir klicks verteilen. Muss man wohl lange dabei sein oder moderator. Interessanter Beitrag hier


----------



## uka (28. Januar 2015)

@CaseKing
Ist Euren Mitarbeitern die Info bekannt, dass Ihr die Karte zurücknehmt? Ich hatte grade ein Telefonat mich der Reklamationsabteilung der wusste von nix  (das Retourenetikett habe ich nach dem Ausfüllen des Antrags aber sofort erhalten ).


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2015)

Warte einfach ab. Kommt ja nicht auf einen Tag an.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (28. Januar 2015)

@uka: Offenbar ging es nur darum, dass du das Reklamationsformular nutzen sollst und nicht das Rückgabe-Formular, das macht sich dort wohl besser, da es kein klassischer Widerruf ist.


----------



## Intel22nm (28. Januar 2015)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wir möchten uns dafür entschuldigen, dass ...



Ich möchte die Kommunikationsoffensive von Caseking hier einmal ausdrücklich loben.

Den betroffenen Besitzern geht es doch v.a. um die Beseitigung von Unsicherheiten, ob nun technischer Art im Gebrauch, der Wertentwicklung wie auch mancher Häme, die sie erleben in den einschlägigen Diskussionen.

Der viele Wind, der im Internet in kürzester Zeit zu entfachen ist, kann sich ja positiv nutzen lassen, in diesem Sinne wünsche ich Caseking gutes Gelingen. *Egal wie die Sache ausgeht, Hauptsache der Kunde fühlt sich ernst genommen.* Selbstverständlich sollte und muss ein Händler abstruse Kundenforderungen ablehnen.

Das Phänomen 3,5 versus 4 GB wird so oder so im Gedächtnis bleiben, das Internet vergisst sowieso nie, doch im Auge des Sturms sich hinzustellen und klare Stellung zu beziehen, verdient allen Respekt. 

###
Meine GPU Historie ist lang, auf ISA/PCI/AGP/PCIe hatte ich neben 3dfx und Matrox schon früh Nvidia wie ATI Modelle in Besitz, meine erste Geforce 2 war so teuer wie eine GTX970 heute. War in meiner Anfangszeit 1 MB VRAM ein Wahnsinnsteil, beschweren wir uns heute über langsam ansprechbare 512 MB. 

Will sagen, heute ein Riesenthema, in ein paar Jahren eine lustige Anekdote. Ohne das Thema runterspielen zu wollen, es geht jetzt seinen Gang, die Hersteller wie Händler sind sich denke ich der Tragweite bewusst genug.


----------



## xHaru (29. Januar 2015)

Nachdem ich hier den Caseking-Support gesehen und auch sonst eigentlich nur Gutes gehört hab, denke ich mal, dass ich von Hardwareversand auf Caseking umschweifen werde. Hoffentlich bekomme ich da mal ne Antwort und auch den vollen Kaufpreis erstattet.


----------



## zOmbiefied777 (30. Januar 2015)

wie geht es denn jetzt weiter? 
wenn ich mir den kaufpreis der 970 erstatten lasse, stehe ich ohne grafikkarte da. auf AMD möchte ich nicht mehr zurück, habe mit den treibern nur negative erfahrungen gemacht, und die 300€ aufpreis für ne gtx 980 g1 gaming habe ich als student nicht mal eben locker...
bisher hatte ich mit meiner 970 zwar keine probleme, allerdings gehe ich fest davon aus, dass the witcher 3, wofür ich die karte primär gekauft habe, die kritischen 3,5 GB überschreiten wird. bin grad wirklich ratlos :/


----------



## DeaD-A1m (30. Januar 2015)

@zOmbiefield777:
Ich steh auch vor dem Problem. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich einen Fehler mache, wenn ich die Karte jetzt zurückschicken und einen Aufpreis für ne 980 zahlen würde (da hätte ich ja im Grunde gar nichts davon, ausser dass ich Nvidia noch mehr Geld abtreten würde), oder ob ich noch ewig warten soll, bis Nvidia sich endlich meldet und dann die Gefahr laufe, einen Gamekey für 20 Euro zu bekommen, und die Karte nicht mehr zuückschicken zu können :/


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2015)

Nimm doch eine schicke AMD.


----------



## Cheroon (30. Januar 2015)

Vor dem problem stehen alle, deshalb warten auch alle ab was Nvidia macht. Die AMD ist keine Option und wird auch keine, auch wenn fleisig gewettert wird gegen nvidia von seiten amd inzwischen. Entweder man behält die GTX 970 drinne oder man zahlt mehr für die gtx 980. Ich würde vorschlagen einfach abwarten. Ich warte auch ab, aber wenn ich wirklich mal mehr als 3,5 GB brauchen sollte (glaube ich nichtmal von witcher 3) dann gehe ich eher auf die 980 statt zur r9 290x. 

Bin mal gespannt ob es heute noch ein statement gibt von Nvidia.


----------



## BloggerHead (30. Januar 2015)

Moin Leute..

Also diese ganze sache mit der 970 ist schon doof, hoffe die bekommen noch die kurve. Und zu meiner frage..  

Wehre es den überhaupt möglich die karte zu tauschen und wehre mann da im umtausch recht????  

Sorry aber ich möchte das gerne verstehen und raffe das leider nicht. Hab mir nehmlich ein  GTX970 von Inno3D gekauft und wehre cool wenn man mich da mal aufklären könnte.

Zumal hat leider meine karte die krankheit das sie fpeift wenn die karte auf last geht (spulenfiepen) Und nein es liegt nicht am Netzteil  

mfg
BloggerHead


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2015)

Mal abwarten, ob sich Caseking noch mal meldet und erklärt wie das nun alles ablaufen soll.
Kriegen alle GTX 970 Käufer den vollen Kaufpreis zurück oder nur die, deren Kauf nicht älter als 1 Monat ist?
Oder gibt es nur einen Zeitwert?
Oder kann man die Karte nur austauschen gegen eine andere Karte?


----------



## mmayr (30. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich meine Karten behalte, gibt's dann eine Kaufpreisminderung?


----------



## Caseking-Mike (30. Januar 2015)

@BloggerHead: Wie du hier in diesem Thread auch lesen kannst, akzeptieren wir für bei Caseking gekaufte Grafikkarten bis auf weiteres eine Rücknahme auf Kulanz-basis. Dazu bitte einfach unser Reklamationsformular nutzen. Ich möchte jedoch darauf hinweisen, dass die GeForce 970 Karten keineswegs Defekt sind oder einen Serienfehler haben, es handelt sich nur um von NVIDIA  falsch angegebene technische Daten. Trotzdem funktionieren die Karten so, wie in den Reviews und Testberichten ersichtlich ist. Es gibt also keinen zwingenden Grund zur Rückgabe, nicht, dass das falsch verstanden wird ^^

@Threshold: Ich habe in meinem Statement ja schon geschrieben, dass es den ursprünglichen Kaufpreis zurück gibt und von "nicht älter als 1 Monat" war nie die Rede, sondern von allen bei uns gekauften GTX 970, egal wann diese gekauft wurden. Kunden können mit der Gutschrift dann das machen, was sie möchten, also neue Karte aussuchen oder auch aufs Bankkonto zurück.

@mmayr: Nein, eine Preisminderung gibt es von uns nicht. Wer mit seinem Produkt unzufrieden ist, der kann es zurück geben.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## flo27 (30. Januar 2015)

hallo mike wisst ihr schon was von nvidia habe auch eine karte von euch kannst näheres sagen wie lange es noch dauert soll man noch warten oder nicht


----------



## mmayr (30. Januar 2015)

Schade, Amazon zeigt sich hier kulanter.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (30. Januar 2015)

@flo27: Nein, wir wissen nichts und das wird auch solange so bleiben, bis ich hier ein neues Statement verfasse.  Sonstige Prognosen kann ich auch nicht abgeben. Wer ungeduldig wird und mit seiner Grafikkarte unzufrieden ist, der kann sie zurück geben, wer damit hingegen zufrieden ist, der kann sie behalten. Wir werden jedoch unsere Rückgabeoption in keinem Fall von heute auf morgen spontan beenden, also besteht auch kein Anlass zur Sorge.


----------



## Dynamitarde (30. Januar 2015)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> @Threshold: Ich habe in meinem Statement ja schon geschrieben, dass es den ursprünglichen Kaufpreis zurück gibt und von "nicht älter als 1 Monat" war nie die Rede, sondern von allen bei uns gekauften GTX 970, egal wann diese gekauft wurden. Kunden können mit der Gutschrift dann das machen, was sie möchten, also neue Karte aussuchen oder auch aufs Bankkonto zurück.


Was macht ihr mit den GTX 970 die man als gebraucht beziffern kann!?


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2015)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> @Threshold: Ich habe in meinem Statement ja schon geschrieben, dass es den ursprünglichen Kaufpreis zurück gibt und von "nicht älter als 1 Monat" war nie die Rede, sondern von allen bei uns gekauften GTX 970, egal wann diese gekauft wurden. Kunden können mit der Gutschrift dann das machen, was sie möchten, also neue Karte aussuchen oder auch aufs Bankkonto zurück.



Alles klar. War mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher.
Danke für die eindeutige Aussage. 
Echt stark von euch.


----------



## Caseking-Mike (31. Januar 2015)

@Dynamitarde: Das haben wir noch nicht abschließend entschieden, aber mögliche Optionen wären Rückgaben an den jeweiligen Hersteller (sofern akzeptiert), Angebote als B-Ware (ggf. auch über unsere Tochterfirma OCUK) oder Angebote bei bestimmten Internetauktionshäusern als Gebrauchtware. Wenn wir uns entschließen Karten als B-Ware reduziert anzubieten, werde ich es auch hier im Forum verkünden.


----------



## Intel22nm (31. Januar 2015)

Caseking-Mike schrieb:


> Wer ungeduldig wird und mit seiner Grafikkarte unzufrieden ist, der kann sie zurück geben, wer damit hingegen zufrieden ist, der kann sie behalten. Wir werden jedoch unsere Rückgabeoption in keinem Fall von heute auf morgen spontan beenden, also besteht auch kein Anlass zur Sorge.



Klasse Einstellung , die hätte ich mir von meinem Händler vor Ort auch erwartet, statt dessen muss ich mich nun an eine dead line in 14 Tagen einrichten.


----------



## xHaru (3. Februar 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Alles klar. War mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher.
> Danke für die eindeutige Aussage.
> Echt stark von euch.



Leider ist Hardwareversand nicht so toll.. Es klingt in etwa so: "Wir lehnen uns an das Statement von Nvidia an. Weil sie funktionieren, wie geplant, liegt kein Sachmangel vor." 

Also wird in Zukunft eher bei Caseking bestellt. Sieht allerdings auch so aus, als müsse ich mit den 3,5 GiB leben. 

So, ich füg mal was hinzu: 




			
				Hardwareversand schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr geehrter Herr xHaru,
> 
> zur Thematik der NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 lehnen wir uns an die aktuelle Stellungnahme von Nvidia an.
> Darin wird bestätigt, dass die Grafikkarten mit dem NVIDIA-Chip Geforce GTX 970 arbeiten, wie vorgesehen.
> ...



Meine Antwort darauf war: 


> Falls es Ihnen noch nicht aufgefallen ist, sagte Nvidia in der Stellungnahme auch, dass man die Karten, wenn man dies möchte, zurückgeben kann und Mitarbeiter hierbei helfen wollen. Desweiteren ist von vielen unabhängigen Quellen bestätigt worden, dass dieser Speicher nicht so läuft, wie er auf den ersten Blick zu laufen schien. Dass die Karte so ist, wie Nvidia es intendierte, kann kein Argument gegen die Rücknahme sein, da ich die Karte im Glauben, dass ich den gesamten Speicher ohne Geschwindigkeitseinbrüche oder Sonstiges und nach den zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes angegebenen, von Nvidia veröffentlichten Daten, gekauft habe. Da ich die Karte extra für Spiele mit hoher Speicherauslastung und im Glauben, diese auch bei einer hohen Speicherauslastung ohne Einbrüche in der Performance spielen zu können, was allerdings nicht möglich ist, da die Karte ab einer Speicherauslastung von etwa 3,5GiB sehr stark an Performance verliert, gekauft habe, würde ich gerne meine Karte zurückgeben und den vollen Kaufpreis erstattet haben.
> 
> MfG, xHaru


----------



## Caseking-Mike (4. Februar 2015)

Liebe Foren-Teilnehmer,

wir möchten euch hiermit über den weiteren Verlauf unseres seit 27. Januar 2015 bestehenden freiwilligen Rücknahmeangebots zu den NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 Grafikkarten informieren.

*Freiwillige Rücknahme der GTX 970 Grafikkarte noch bis 20. Februar 2015*

*Vorbemerkungen:*

NVIDIA hat als Hersteller der Grafikchips der GTX 970 Grafikkarten vor über einer Woche eine fehlerhafte Kommunikation der technischen Spezifikationen der Speicheranbindung gegenüber der Presse eingeräumt, erklärte jedoch in den letzten Tagen wiederholt auf verschiedenen Kanälen, dass die GTX 970 genau so funktioniert, wie es von Anfang an beabsichtigt gewesen ist. Die Erläuterungen zur konkreten Funktionsweise des vier Gigabyte großen Speichers der GeForce GTX 970 durch NVIDIA-Mitarbeiter wurden daraufhin auch von vielen deutschen Medien aufgegriffen und ausführlich wiedergegeben. Sämtliche Reviews und Tests der Grafikkarten, die seit der Veröffentlichung im Internet erschienen sind, sind nach wie vor zutreffend und die – gerade im Licht der exzellenten Energieeffizienz und des attraktiven Preises –  ausgezeichneten Benchmarkergebnisse haben durch die neuen Erkenntnisse zur Speicheranbindung ihre Gültigkeit nicht verloren. 

Selbstverständlich hatte Caseking, genau wie auch sämtliche Journalisten, bis zum 26. Januar 2015 keinerlei Kenntnisse über derartige technische Details zur Speicheranbindung, ROPs oder den L2-Cache der Chips. Darüber hinaus handelt es sich bei diesen Angaben auch nicht um dem Großteil der Kunden geläufige Details, sodass sogar wir als Fachhändler mit generell sehr ausführlichen Produktbeschreibungen mangels Relevanz keine derart tiefgehenden Angaben gemacht haben. Wir gehen daher nicht davon aus, dass speziell diese bei uns nicht einmal aufgeführten Daten zu einer Kaufentscheidung geführt haben, sondern vielmehr die generell ausgesprochen positiven Testberichte zu der Grafikkarten-Serie selbst ausschlaggebend gewesen sind. Wer unsere Produkttexte kennt, der weiß, dass gerade wir bei Caseking konstant deutlich mehr Arbeit und Liebe zum Detail in unsere Produktinformationen einfließen lassen als jeder andere Händler, jedoch uns gänzlich unbekannte Fakten und Vermutungen auch nicht erwähnen können. 

*Kulanz-Rücknahme noch bis zum 20. Februar 2015:*

Wir selbst sind nach wie vor davon überzeugt, dass die GTX 970 Grafikkarten unverändert ein vorzügliches Spiele-Erlebnis bieten. Trotz alledem ist uns als Community-nahes Unternehmen natürlich sehr schnell bewusst geworden, dass viele Käufer auf diese Problematik nicht sehr positiv reagiert haben. Deshalb hatten wir uns am 27. Januar rasch dazu entschlossen, eine Kulanz-Rücknahme auf freiwilliger Basis anzubieten, allerdings ausdrücklich ohne die Einräumung eines Sachmangels, analog zu den Erläuterungen der Funktionsweise durch den Hersteller NVIDIA. 

Es geht uns darum, jenen Kunden, die mit ihrer GTX 970 wirklich nicht zufrieden sind, aus Kulanz die Möglichkeit einzuräumen, sie an uns zurückzuschicken und dafür den vollen Kaufpreis zurückzuerhalten. Deshalb bieten wir nur eine Rücknahme an, aber keine Teilerstattungen und auch keine (uns ohnehin nicht zur Verfügung stehenden) Spiele-Gutscheine. Wir möchten hierzu klarstellen, dass die Kosten für die Rücknahmen dieser nun gebrauchten Grafikkarten allein auf unsere eigene Rechnung gehen. Aufgrund der damit verbundenen enormen finanziellen Belastung ist es uns allerdings nicht möglich, die freiwillige Rücknahme ohne Zeitbegrenzung durchzuführen.

Als Enddatum für die freiwillige Rücknahme-Option aller bis zum 26. Januar 2015 bei uns erworbenen GTX 970 Grafikkarten haben wir deshalb jetzt den 20. Februar 2015 festgelegt und möchten alle Kunden, die mit ihrer Grafikkarte unzufrieden sind, darum bitten, von dieser Maßnahme bis zum genannten Zeitpunkt Gebrauch zu machen. Wie bereits erwähnt, erstatten wir nach einer Funktionsprüfung den Kaufpreis in voller Höhe zurück. Aufgrund der Masse an zurückgesandten Karten möchten wir jedoch um ein paar Tage Geduld bei der Bearbeitung bitten. Die Gutschrift kann beispielsweise mit einer neuen Grafikkarte eurer Wahl verrechnet werden, Nachzahlungen sind auch kein Problem und natürlich können (Rest-)Beträge auch auf Ihr Bankkonto ausgezahlt werden. 

Direkt zum *Caseking-Reklamationsformular* (Button ist ganz unten):
https://caseking.de/shop/catalog/Grafikkarten-Soforttausch-bei-Defekt:_:1114.html

Liebe Grüße,
Mike

PS:
Weitere Informationen und NVIDIAs Statement:*** the GeForce GTX 970 works exactly as intended - The Tech Report - Page 1[/url]


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2015)

Ich finde es sehr gut, dass ihr dabei bleibt, auch wenns jetzt zeitlich begrenzt ist aber bis zum 20.02. wird wohl jeder GTX 970 Besitzer wissen, ob er die Karte behalten will oder nicht.
Weiterhin denke ich, dass ihr am Ende damit besser fahrt als z.B. Hardwareversand.
Rein aus Marketing Sicht seit ihr Vorreiter und das wird hier im Forum und sicher auch anderenorts sehr positiv gesehen.
Bedeutet also dass ihr langfristig Kunden neu dazu gewinnen werdet und am Ende euren Umsatz steigern könnt.
Ich persönlich empfehle inzwischen Caseking als potenziellen Onlinehändler für Hardware hier um Forum und natürlich auch anderswo.

Also nicht nachlassen. Die Community, die Hardwarefreaks, die Käufer, die User und alle anderen werden es euch in Form von neuen Bestellungen danken. 

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich ein neues Case, neue Kabelverlängerungen, neues Board, neue CPU, neues Netzteil und neuen RAM brauche?


----------



## Caseking-Mike (6. Februar 2015)

*Bitte das Reklamationsformular benutzen!*

Aus gegebenem Anlass möchte ich noch einmal ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass Kunden, die ihre GTX 970 an uns zurück schicken möchten, bitte das Reklamationsformular und *nicht* das Rückgabeformular nutzen sollen, da es sich hierbei nicht um einen Widerruf gemäß Fernabsatzrecht handelt. In den Hinweistext muss dann einfach nur kurz der Grund der Rücksendung eingetragen werden, damit wir die Karten entsprechend zuordnen können. 

Hier geht es um Reklamationsformular (Button ganz unten):
Grafikkarten-Soforttausch bei Defekt

Danke!


----------



## DeaD-A1m (6. Februar 2015)

Ich habe meine 970er von Zotac bereits an euch zurückgeschickt (ist laut DHL auch bereits gestern angekommen ). Wie lange wird es ungefähr mit der Bearbeitung dauern?
LG


----------



## Caseking-Mike (6. Februar 2015)

Hallo DeaD-A1m,

aktuell dauert es aufgrund der Masse an Rücksendungen etwa 7 Werktage. 

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## DeaD-A1m (7. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## Dr.Helium (2. März 2015)

Bei mir geht es um eine R9 290 die nun seit 7 Tagen (laut DHL) bei Caseking ist. Da man die Reklamationsabteilung aktuell nicht telefonisch erreichen kann, hat mir eine Dame vom Bestell-Team gesagt ich kann mit einer Reaktion Ende oder Anfang nächster Woche rechnen, das wären dann 2 bis fast 3 Wochen bis ich überhaupt eine Meldung erhalte. Ist das realistisch oder nicht? Laut der Dame aufgrund ist das aufgrund der Rücksendungen der 970er. Ich finde das etwas krass.


----------



## Caseking-Nils (2. März 2015)

Hallo Dr. Helium,

also in der RMA geht jemand ran, habe es eben im Selbstversuch innerhalb weniger Sekunden "geschafft". 

Also nein, die RMA sollte erreichbar sein.

Leider sind wir tatsächlich etwas im Rückstand Aufgrund Personalmangels und der GTX970 Geschichte. Da kann ich mich nur bei dir Entschuldigen, dass das zu Irritationen führt.  Wenn du mir jedoch per PN deine Kundendaten zusendest, schau ich trotzdem mal nach, ob ich nicht mehr sagen kann.


----------



## Dr.Helium (2. März 2015)

Hallo Nils,

dann sag das bitte den Damen (oder der Dame) aus dem Verkauf . Leider hab ich mir Ihren Namen nicht gemerkt aber Sie sagte mir, ihr seid nicht telefonisch erreichbar aufgrund des hohen Aufkommens und ich soll es per Mail versuchen.
Kundennummer sende ich dir .


----------



## uka (4. März 2015)

Ah, wollte mich auch grad schlau machen ob die RMA's nun ungewöhnlich lange dauern (GTX 970 bei mir).


Caseking-Nils schrieb:


> ... Leider sind wir tatsächlich etwas im Rückstand Aufgrund Personalmangels und der GTX970 Geschichte...


Dann werde ich mich noch ne Woche gedulden bevor ich Nachfrage.


----------



## Matriach (8. März 2015)

Ist es eigentlich Normal das die Karten trotz dieser ganzen Geschichte zurzeit kontinuierlich andauernd teurer werden?
Hatte eine zweite GTX970ger im Sinn aber zurzeit mit den steigenden Preisen ja leider nicht Sinnvoll.


----------



## wiesel201 (8. März 2015)

Der Grund für die steigenden Preise ist recht simpel: DOLLAR Chart | Kurs Entwicklung DOLLAR | finanzen.net


----------



## Caseking-Nils (9. März 2015)

Ja, die Preise steigen wegen des sehr starken Dollarkurses. Betrifft aber nicht nur die GTX 970 Grafikkarten


----------



## uka (11. März 2015)

Ist schon nen Trend zu erkennen, dass die Reklamationsabteilung in nächster Zeit "hinter her" kommt? Ich habe gestern mal Angerufen (kam bei der Bestellhotline raus) und mir konnte (gar-)nichts gesagt werden .


----------



## Caseking-Mike (11. März 2015)

Ist schwer zu sagen bei dieser fortdauernden Grippewelle, wir haben schon Personal aufgestockt, aber ein paar Wochen wird es wohl noch dauern.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2015)

Sind das denn mehr als die 5%, die immer von Nvidia verbreitet werden?


----------

